# Clarabelle Summer Outfit (K)



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I have had a few ladies wanting to know if I could write the pattern for Isabella's new outfit so here it is

It is knitted in DK and is an easy pattern to follow.

The top is knitted in one piece up to the armholes so there are only the shoulder seams to sew 

The pattern is available here ~ and is £3

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/clarabelle--summer-outfit-knitting-pattern

There is a crocheting edge around the neck and armholes but if you can't crochet you could pick up stitches along the edge and then knit one row and then cast them off. It will just give a neater finish to the edge :wink:


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

adorable!


----------



## kmart1110 (Feb 5, 2011)

She's beautiful. Love it.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

What size does this come in?


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> What size does this come in?


Thanks ladies :-D

This is to fit a 2 year old ;-)


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

How adorable!


----------



## MarieJanelle (Jun 14, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Is it only available in the one size or are there additional sizes in the pattern? It's so adorable! I think this is by far my favorite of your patterns so far


----------



## Minnow (May 8, 2012)

Clever you. I see Isabella is building up a fair wardrobe. You'll be buying her a cupboard soon!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks ladies ~ yes Isabella has quite a few outfits now haha

It is only available in one size.
A change of needle size or even ply of yarn would alter the sizing ;-) ;-)


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

How beautiful! Love the lacy stitch, looks great on Isabella!


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

That is such a pretty pattern


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh another beautiful outfit Tracy. PayPal here I come again.

Thank you Tracy.

Sheila


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you so much Sheila for buying another of my patterns ~ can't wait to see which colours you choose :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Tracy, this outfit is adorable! Love the border on the bottom and the vest looks like it would be so comfortable to wear! :thumbup:


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Totally cute!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you ladies :-D


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

So lost for words. Absolutely adorable!


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

It' beautiful, I love your doll to


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Really cute


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

just too cute for words, beautiful work


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you so much ladies :-D 

Cheryl, Isabella is a Masterpiece Collectors Doll ~ you can google them to see the full range of dolls in all different sizes ;-)


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

I love the stitch pattern you have usedxx


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

so cute


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank you so much for creating this pattern. I just bought it and can't wait to get started.


----------

